# Stationary Rollers



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got a set of these rollers made by Aristo. Are they intended to be just set on a section of track? I'm using track power and working on a Davenport. Or do you attached them to a board and hook the wires to them?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Stick them in a section of track and add power to the track. Set in the track they can be slid around to adapt for various locos. 

-Brian


----------

